# sexing baby rabbits



## sammy1989 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone got a idea
no1








no2

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









no3

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

females have a slit when you pull the fur back a males genitalia will pop out if their old enough, can't see much via pictures though.


----------



## sammy1989 (Feb 2, 2010)

do u know which is male and females in the picture? i need someone to confirm for me please i dont want them breeding x


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

All look female to me.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They all look female to me too.

This is a female - more like a slit and I think like yours.



And this is a male - more like a tube


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Pic 1 is most definitely a Buck, pics 2 & 3 are Does :2thumb:.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

feorag said:


> They all look female to me too.
> 
> This is a female - more like a slit and I think like yours.
> 
> ...



Both these pics are Doe's Eileen :whistling2:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Really? I know it's difficult from a photograph, but the first one did look like a female to me, maybe the penis wasn't protruded enough?


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would agree with corny girl. :2thumb: though the first picture isn't as good as the 2nd and 3rd, so difficult to tell just from the pic.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

All look like doe's to me


----------

